# Moving back to Canada...want to bring our nanny



## nslaunwhite (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys...need some help. I am a Canadian whose been living in Asia for 6 years...my husband is Indian but have his Canadian Permanent Resident visa...we are planning on moving to Canada this summer with our 2 small children and would like to bring our Thai nanny with us. She meets all of the qualifications for the live-in caregiver program but whilst trying to fill in the application there is a lot of information I cannot provide. Like our Canadian address, phone number, employers etc as we don't know it yet...we were planning on staying in a serviced apartment when we arrive until we buy a house. As for employment, my husband two 2 viable businesses in Asia that would provide us ample income until we find work in Canada. So what should be do -
1 - bring her on a tourist visa and start the application once we are there
or 2 - try to buy a house before we move?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nslaunwhite said:


> Hey guys...need some help. I am a Canadian whose been living in Asia for 6 years...my husband is Indian but have his Canadian Permanent Resident visa...we are planning on moving to Canada this summer with our 2 small children and would like to bring our Thai nanny with us. She meets all of the qualifications for the live-in caregiver program but whilst trying to fill in the application there is a lot of information I cannot provide. Like our Canadian address, phone number, employers etc as we don't know it yet...we were planning on staying in a serviced apartment when we arrive until we buy a house. As for employment, my husband two 2 viable businesses in Asia that would provide us ample income until we find work in Canada. So what should be do -
> 1 - bring her on a tourist visa and start the application once we are there
> or 2 - try to buy a house before we move?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Is your husband in line with the 2 years out of 5 rule? If he hasn't completed 2 years residence in Canada in the past 5 years he no longer has PR status.

Your nanny may come to Canada as a visitor, however she will not be permitted to work for you as she will not have status.


----------

